# Sticky  To all our wonderful posters.................



## Andros

We would like to ask your co-operation and NOT name specific doctors or names of specific practices on these boards. Your doctor and his or her treatment is subject to strict privacy laws and should be kept private. No doctor names. No doctor addresses. No names of specific practices please.

If you would like to share your experience with a particular doctor with another user you can privately PM (Private Message) that user.

Repeated failure to comply with the rules could get you permanently banned from these boards.

Thank you for your cooperation and continued support.


----------



## Thyrodeo

Since we're mentioning it, if anyone knows a good thyroid doctor (Graves especially) anywhere in the United States, please PM me. If anybody has any experience with the the thyroid doctors at Mayo in Rochester, also PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## JoyceMartino

I don't get much activity around here. Wonder Why?

I asked the members how they were doing with a certain thyroid med and I named it and is that not
acceptale???


----------

